# Weather Whining



## billski (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm back because this is the only forum where I get any sympathy.

<weather whining>  
How do you spell relief? S-U-N-D-A-Y!
</weather whining>


<weather whining>  Come on Sunday! Come on Sunday! This forecast really sucks till then!
</weather whining>


<vent>
I don't want to hear any whining from the people who were whining about the cold last winter.  You got what you asked for!
</vent>


----------



## Puck it (Jul 16, 2013)

This weather sucks!!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 16, 2013)

Yo Puck , up here on the River its awesome !


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 16, 2013)

I freaking LOVE summer!!  Been in the ocean pretty much every day for the past few weeks and it has been perfect.  They only days I missed were when I was in Alaska last week.  There it was 70 degrees, sunny, and 20+hrs of daylight.  Yet people were STILL whining! 

There are different seasons of whiners....but they're all still just whiners.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 16, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yo Puck , up here on the River its awesome !


Should be heading up for Labor Day.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 16, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> I freaking LOVE summer!!  Been in the ocean pretty much every day for the past few weeks and it has been perfect.  They only days I missed were when I was in Alaska last week.  There it was 70 degrees, sunny, and 20+hrs of daylight.  Yet people were STILL whining!
> 
> There are different seasons of whiners....but they're all still just whiners.



 You never here me whining in winter that it is too cold. Only when it is raining or the lifts are on wind hold.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 16, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Should be heading up for Labor Day.


   We head out for Maine on Labor Day


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 16, 2013)

Puck it said:


> You never here me whining in winter that it is too cold. Only when it is raining or the lifts are on wind hold.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 16, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> View attachment 9048



I am looking pretty young!!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 16, 2013)

I love the women in NYC this weather but can't wait for snow and skiing.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 19, 2013)

Go spend a few 12 hour days in a commercial kitchen and get back to me. Pussies.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 19, 2013)

snoseek said:


> Go spend a few 12 hour days in a commercial kitchen and get back to me. Pussies.


  I ahve when I worked in the summers during college.  It sucked.  I came out smelling like a Fry-o-lator!!!!!



Warp,  Remember Shooter's next to DQ where Kinney's is now.


----------



## dlague (Jul 19, 2013)

billski said:


> <vent>
> I don't want to hear any whining from the people who were whining about the cold last winter.  You got what you asked for!
> </vent>



Never see a complaint from here!  In fact, tough I like summer to some extent (hiking, surfing, beach, kayaking, urban hiking, etc), winter is what I love and real cold weather translates in to more running room on the slopes!  Personally, Winter can not get here fast enough!  

BTW, I have been seeing some yellow leaves  and gypsy moth webs are appearing on trees both sure signs that summer will be on the down side soon!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 19, 2013)

Yup ! Man is it blowing on the river today !!! Huge whitecaps


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 19, 2013)

Awesome day today.  Hit 100!  Swam in the ocean before breakfast.  Water temp is 73!!!   Never see that this side of the Cape.  So perfect.  Swam in the lake at lunch time.  Firing up the grill for BBQ party on the river now.  Mountains in the winter....coastline in the summer.  Is there any spot the world better than New England?


----------



## Abubob (Jul 22, 2013)

_*Bring it!!*_


----------



## billski (Jul 22, 2013)

Abubob said:


> View attachment 9058
> 
> _*Bring it!!*_



The sooner the better.   Take the bugs with you, please!


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 23, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I love the women in NYC this weather but can't wait for snow and skiing.



Ding, Ding, Ding, we have a winner.  Couldn't agree with you more Scotty,  the sights around the metropolitan area have been fantastic.  They get even better on the weekend up on the lake.  

Winter will come.  Joe Bastardi is already ramping up for a cold one on the east coast.:grin:  I'm one of those who's not in a hurry to see summer go yet as there are still some good times ahead.  I actually dread fall (post water season, pre ski season) the most.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 25, 2013)

billski said:


> I'm back because this is the only forum where I get any sympathy.
> 
> <weather whining>
> How do you spell relief? S-U-N-D-A-Y!
> ...



Today feeling more like winter, it was nice sleeping without AC last night. Hopefully Billski is enjoying these cool days.


----------



## buellski (Jul 25, 2013)

45F at my house this morning :beer: Only 13 more degrees to go


----------

